# Total Truth - Nancy Pearcy



## panta dokimazete (Jul 29, 2007)

Had this book recommended to me - anyone read it?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Jul 29, 2007)

I listened to it on an mp3 cd a while ago. I liked it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 29, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> Had this book recommended to me - anyone read it?



Basic worldview thinking. Covers the right topics, though. Daryl Hart tried to review it, but he made the mistake of thinking that ontological dualisms between God and man necessitate ethical dualisms in culture. Hart's afraid of "worldview," though.

I would recommend it, but I don't think it is as hard hitting as it could be.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Jul 29, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> I would recommend it, but I don't think it is as hard hitting as it could be.


Ditto on that, although at the same time I don't think it is supposed to be.


----------



## Staphlobob (Jul 30, 2007)

I read it and liked it. But I had to keep forgetting that Pearcy is linked up with Chuck Colson. But it's good.


----------

